# My volume is not working on my dell computer



## JaneenD (Jul 27, 2009)

I cannot understand why my volume is not working on my computer? Everything is where it should be, as far as the cords and such, I'm assuming it's some hardware problem. I dont know,can you help ?


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Do you hear power? See lights? Any error messages? Error beeps? Swap out another data cable. Then swap out a known working system drive and see if it starts up. Connect the "bad" drive to another known working computer and see what happens. Just some ideas to begin with...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you plugged into a headphone or speakers?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look in Device Manager for any Yellow Exclamation Marks.
Go to Control Panel -Sound, Speech and Audio Devices-Sounds and Audio Devices-Sounds-In "Sound Scheme", select "Windows Default" in the drop down.


----------



## emmygirl065 (Dec 20, 2010)

My volume is not working. I have looked @ previous posts and still nothing happens. It says that my volume is working perfectly. Could it be that my speakers are 'busted' or is it just a misunderstanding? I checked device manager and said everything is working properly. 

- confused


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

to rule out the speakers try them on another device or try a different speakers on your machine.


----------

